# Modificar bafles sharp para ganar graves



## salvador954 (Ene 30, 2013)

cuento con un par de bafles sharp antiguos de 3 vías, estaban inservibles, así que mande a re enconar woofers y cambie la bobina a 4 ohms, le compre medios y tweeters. 

el woofer es de 10", es re enconado, por lo que no tengo características de el.
El bafle es de 67.5 litros.


Me recomendaron convertirlo en un cajon tipo laberinto (les adjunto fotos del bafle y dibujo con sus medidas)

El amplificador es de dos canales de 68w rms por canal clase AB.

Otro dato, mientras reproduce bajos a volumen alto, la tapa trasera del bafle vibra mucho (se dobla la madera al rito del bajo, como si fuese una especie de bocina gigante).

Que opciones tengo para aumentar el bajo en estos bafles?


----------



## edh59 (May 1, 2013)

Hola Salvador:
Te recomiendo aumentar la rigidez del panel trasero con un refuerzo de madera (listones de 2"x1") encolados y atornillados en forma de cruz,de esta forma conseguirás eliminar resonancias y tendrás graves de "mejor calidad".Deberás usar material absorvente acústico,como lana de vidrio o fieltro de 1"1/2 o 2" de espesor en todo el interior,salvo en el panel frontal.Con estos 2 pasos lograrás una mejora importante.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 1, 2013)

Lo primero que tenés que hacer es diseñar y colocar un crossover de tres vías, por que en las fotos no veo nada que está derivando las frecuencias correctas a cada parlante, y sin un crossover es probable que ya hayas dañado el tweeter y posiblemente el medio.


----------



## salvador954 (Sep 2, 2013)

muchas gracias, ya lo tomo en cuenta, recalco que aunque no se vea del todo, pero tiene su respectivo capacitor para dejar pasar solo las altas frecuencias en el tweeter y las medias y altas en el medio. Gracias por sus comentarios. Saludos!!


----------



## moncada (Sep 2, 2013)

Aparte de los acertados consejos que te han dado, deberías proteger la parte posterior del midrange para que su membrana no sufra interferencias del woofer. Le puedes hacer una cajita de madera de un litro aproximadamente, encolándola o atornillándola al panel frontal.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

Fijate , al rango medio le falta la "tapa" ¿O es de campana cerrada?

Ver el archivo adjunto 98123

¿Crossover?

Si no vas a medir parámetros ni calcular nada , creo que conque pongas la tablita que cierre el conducto de abajo ya estarías.

Saludos !


----------



## moncada (Sep 2, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no vas a medir parámetros ni calcular nada , creo que conque pongas la tablita que cierre el conducto de abajo ya estarías.



Es decir, hacer un bafle "infinito" y que toda la onda posterior del woofer se quede dentro de la caja. Si se decide por esta opción, necesitará bastante lana de vidrio, guata u otro material absorbente y buenos refuerzos en las paredes, porque o mucho me engaño o el espesor de ese aglomerado no llega ni a 19mm. 

De todas formas, creo que él quiere conseguir más bajos y la caja cerrada no es la mejor opción...

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

No sería cerrada sino reflector de bajos , me expresé mal , poner la tablita que arme el conducto de abajo.

Gracias Moncada


----------



## moncada (Sep 2, 2013)

DOSMETROS, a lo mejor fui yo el que no entendió bien... . El caso es que una caja cerrada es una buena opción para evitarse trabajos, siempre que se parta de un volumen mínimo. Lo malo es su escaso rendimiento en graves. Una "bass-reflex" es necesario sintonizarla, lo cual requiere instrumental (mínimo un generador y voltímetro de audio) y conocimientos. Si uno no se quiere complicar, puede probar a practicar una abertura a ojo, luego ajustar a oído y al final autoconvencerse de que la caja suena bien. Puede que a lo mejor suene la flauta... 

Saludos.


----------

